# After Show Soap Storage



## hmlove1218 (Jul 29, 2015)

When I do shows, I package all but one bar of each scent to act as a sniffer. I like to keep these bars for use at the next show, but storage is a pain as I can't enclose them all together or the scents mingle.

Right now, I just let them sit out about a finger space apart from each other, but then I feel like maybe the scents may fade or they might collect dust..

Does anyone else have sniffer soaps for shows? How do you store them in between shows?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 29, 2015)

I have in the past and kept them all combined in the baseball card boxes.  I did not notice any crossover  mingling.   Once I took the out to display again they smelled like they were supposed to.  The only ones I kept separate were the unscented. And I tried to keep like kinds of soaps together (florals, fruity, masculine etc.) Of course that's just my experience.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't sell and probably won't be until next year but I have an idea for your sniffers. Could you order a few soap boxes without a sniffy hole, label them. Then you could just take them out of their boxes at the show to display and after the show they could go back in their respective boxes. May be you could make the boxes yourself if you are real crafty. I've seen some videos on that.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ooh great idea!!


----------



## BWsoaps (Jul 29, 2015)

Primark soap box £1.

About £3 in superdrug.

Check your pound shops as you don't care what they look like as no one can see, or just use cheap plastic food boxes.


----------



## kumudini (Jul 29, 2015)

BA had them for about 30 cents a piece, but I think they sold out. BB has them cheap too, like 4$  for a set of 12.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 29, 2015)

You guys are geniuses lol. I don't know why I never though of soap boxes for storage


----------



## sudsy_kiwi (Aug 19, 2015)

Is there some reason you can't pop them into individual zip-lock bags?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 19, 2015)

Sudsy-kiwi beat me to it.  Individual zip lock sandwich bags are what I put my soaps in with labels on them.


----------

